# question about window AC unit



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I got a second hand window unit and it has an open/close switch for exhaust. would someone explain what that does and should I have it open or closed when I am running the ac?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:shrug: I have a New One,got the same ??? because it didn't say.

big rockpile


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you sure it is an exhaust? Many window air conditioners have an open and closed intake. In the open position it allows air to be brought in from outside cooled and circulated through the room. In the closed position the air for cooling is circulated from inside the house.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Opening the exhaust vents air to the outside which means any new air comes IN from the outside too. Closing the exhaust means youre recirculating the room air. With the exhaust open youll lose some of your cool air. The "intake" is on the inside of the room. Unless you live in a hermetically sealed container having the exhaust open will draw air in from the outside through any openings in the building


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

For efficiency run the setting to closed. The home will be cooler and it will use less power. If you need to refresh the air inside shift the setting to open. Most houses have enough infiltration to permit closed operation 24/7.


----------



## oldmanriver (Aug 1, 2004)

Kinda the same thing with the max air setting on your car . With it open you are pulling hot air out and cooling the incoming air .. After the house starts to cool a bit switch it to close then you are cooling the inside air only much cheaper that way . Most people just run themclosed all the time .


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

When the AC man serviced the ac this year I asked him that same thing...he say keep it open if you have *just* the fan portion on, and have it closed when your ac portion is on. (save money!)
Mon


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

The window AC dehumidifies the air in the house. Leaving the vent open pulls in more outside air. If the humidity is high, it raises the inside humidity. (Not good) If it is really hot outside the unit has to cool the hotter air making it run longer. More elect used. 
If you want your house aired out, open the windows early in the morning if the outside temp isn't hotter than you want your house to be.


----------

